# Prepping to Order Your Audi R8 GT? Download PDF Catalog and Order Guide Here.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Surfing the Audi.de corporate website we've come across one very cool download. It seems Audi AG has recently added the consumer catalog for the awesome new R8 GT. Unfortunately the catalog is only in German but there's great detail in there including matte carbonfiber blades and accents as standard and four standard colors of Suzuka Grey, Somoa Orange, Ice Silver and Phantom Black. Learn more after the link and the download.

* Full Story *


----------

